# Mac n' Cheese Fatty



## dahoovman (Nov 25, 2014)

Found these from my old phone and thought I would throw them on here.  I was at home with my son while the women in my life were at a dance convention.  We immediately thought we should make something downright decadent and manly to enjoy in their absence.  I showed him the fatty page.  He started walking away and I asked why? He was grabbing his coat because he knew we were headed to the store.  We found some prepared Mac on the way to the sauage so we picked it up.

We put the mac in the center of the sausage and put drops of bbq sauce in it.  Once we had it inside of the weave we put it on a baking sheet to take out to the smoker.













12a1dc3d1536867cca2a46479d24a7d9_zps5788fa04.jpg



__ dahoovman
__ Nov 25, 2014






Had it on at 225.  Once it was done it looked like this:













40b3f6530982c49d9ca83713cb1595f9_zps4c6452d0.jpg



__ dahoovman
__ Nov 25, 2014






So we sliced it and ate it!













a27701c6c57379c5bca5a540b55c2142_zps2cab1f5d.jpg



__ dahoovman
__ Nov 25, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Nov 25, 2014)

It looks very TASTY!Nice weave.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## rdknb (Nov 25, 2014)

That made me hungry


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 25, 2014)

Comfort food fatty !


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 25, 2014)

Very nice Fatty, Haven't done one in a long time...

Have a great Thanksgiving ,  and as always . . .


----------



## b-one (Nov 25, 2014)

Bet that was tasty!


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Nov 26, 2014)

great combination - looked very tasty!


----------

